# Lost remote for OLD NEC



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a NEC monitor that I use in the bedroom. I've had this TV at least 20 years and lost the remote at some point. Does anyone know where or how I could get a remote for a TV this old?
The only thing I can think to do is get a cable box and use that for on/off and channel change but that wouldn't offer a way to change volume.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It may be that there is a universal remote that would have the codes pre-programmed. You would have to go through the scroll process until the power shut off to find your code.

You could also try www.remotecentral.com ... you may find someone that has the IR codes that you could download into an inexpensive learning remote.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Sonnie's on the right path. I might also Google for the TV model name and "remote control" on the off chance that you might find an original remote that way.

Also, you may contact NEC directly. I bought a Panasonic remote directly from Panasonic once, and it was identical to the broken one (admittedly, it wasn't 20 years old...)

I think that the Harmony stuff will pop up with the right IR codes; they seem to have everything. I believe they are selling one model at Costco for <$100.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s amazing what you can find on eBay – maybe one of these will be yours.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=nec+remote&category0=

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys,
I had tried most of your suggestions. There are some on e-bay that are similar to the one I need but not exactly the same button layout. Sent a message to the guy that had the most NEC remotes to see if he knew which one was the right one. I have my manual for the tv but I can't find the model number, only instructions on how to use it. 
Most of the stuff on remote central is way over my head. I did go ahead and sign up there and post for help.
Thanks for all your help, I'll post if anything comes of this.

Steve


----------

